# Pics of my painfully stock AR



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

After 3 months of searching for an Allroad and having a impossible time finding a 6 speed manual in Canada anywhere near me, I gave up and got a Tiptronic. I realize now I really should of just waited longer/looked even harder, or just traveled halfway across North America for a 6 spd. But too late now..








No plans to modify it just yet, mostly because I'm scared of the dreaded TC seal. But I have a VAG COM, and I'll immediately pull it off the road if it happens. Then it's modi-fry time! the TC will be replaced with an IPT or Level 10 one. After that I'm told the Tiptronic is actually fairly stout, so then I'll feel safe to Chip it. There is a place that does Revo programming only 2 hours away from here. But I'm not sure Revo has a "tip chip" to go with? My biggest beef with the Tip really is the delay when trying to leave a light fast and the slow shifts, and to be honest I'm not even sure a "tip chip" would fix that? (Not saying I drive the Allroad like that, but occasionally it would be nice to know I could actually leave a stoplight quicker then the kid in $500 Civic with $5000 rims beside me if I really wanted too!) 
But overall, for family duty, does it ever beat the **** out of driving around a minivan! (As attested by my oldest son taking a nap in the first pic)










































_Modified by G60 Carat at 2:42 AM 7-24-2008_


----------



## trev0006vw (Jun 30, 2008)

cute baby


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (trev0006vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nice car







yeah unfortunately getting it chipped won't fix the delay with the throttle & automatic, but it does make the car move with quite a bit more alacrity.








if you do nothing else, i'd at least recommend chipping it.... makes it get up and go a lot more spirited considering its a virtual tank


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

But won't chipping it just speed up my TC Seal failure?
The Level 10 stuff is pretty pricey, when compared to IPT. Sending your TC and valvebody into IPT would set you back 1300, But it would be over $2000 to go with Level 10, plus of course the cost of labour to pull the trans, and then all that expensive fluid and a filter, etc. 
I did notice today that both companies offer a Valve Body Modification, which is like a shift kit? I believe this also helps cure some of the slow launch, but again I'm not 100% sure on that. IPT says you can send you TC to them for a modification and strengthening, I wonder if the change the stall RPM? But I also wonder if there is actually anything "wrong" a stock Audi TC, I mean if I just pulled the trans and changed out the TC seal for the uprgraded Audi one, would that be enough!? At that point maybe spend the money on the Level 10 "PTS Bulletproof kit", which includes a valvebody, pump, and clutch modification that you have a local trans place install it and go from there. I think that might even come with a new TC seal, but not sure?
Someone out there has got to be able to write some sort of software combined with some level of trans modification to actually get this car to move off the line? no?


----------

